# mountain scape



## arowanaman (Jun 14, 2006)

I got some new rocks for a new more rugged look. Comments are welcome




























after much grooming I have the polygunum cut lower for now. but it only takes like 5 days for it to start growing into the light!


----------



## fishman9809 (Feb 4, 2008)

i love that rock too much


----------



## Robert Hudson (Feb 5, 2004)

Rugged is the perfect word to describe it. Very chisled, strong looking. Very nice. I can never find any unique looking rocks like that. I am not sure if the plants behind the rock really compliment the look. I wonder what it would look like with no plants behind them at all.


----------



## brutus (Aug 2, 2008)

looks great what kinda fish are going to be swimming around that big mountain?


----------



## davemonkey (Mar 29, 2008)

Those rocks look great! Are they locally collected or did you purchase them?

-Dave


----------



## Carlos1583 (Jul 7, 2006)

Those rocks are exactly what I want....Awesome tank!


----------



## thief (Feb 20, 2008)

Nice tank,

The rocks look awesome. I got around a 100pounds of it in the winter months. Only thing is that I don't have a large enough tank and they that rugged look. Your rocks have the grey part attach while mine are almost all white.


----------



## arowanaman (Jun 14, 2006)

Thank you all agian for your kind words. The rocks were locally collected,I do allot of moutain bikeing and I find rocks all the time and collect as many as I can when I can but my back hates me. For I have been known to carry 70+ lbs on my back for over 3 miles. :-s 


The fish are kite barbs. There is also a large school of rasbora minima's and galaxies which hide most of the time in the grass until food hits the tank. I picked the kite barbs for there carp like look of there scales and peacfull manor.


----------



## Tex Gal (Nov 1, 2007)

I really like your tank. It's unique looking. The rocks are great. Love your choice of plants and all the mosses and such. Just wonderful!


----------



## Lionsfan (Jul 21, 2008)

Very cool.


----------



## ferris89 (Jul 31, 2008)

wow! I am a rock collector too, and that's where all of mine come from for my tank....

your water is so polished looking and everything just seems to fit!


----------



## arowanaman (Jun 14, 2006)

ferris89 said:


> wow! I am a rock collector too, and that's where all of mine come from for my tank....
> 
> your water is so polished looking and everything just seems to fit!


Thank you. My water is so clean because I am using a eheim pro 3 on this tank that is good for a 400gallon tank which holds about 1/4 th. of the tanks water in the canister and the 90P is only a 48 gallon tank so there is no standing wast in the tank at all. when you are using the lilly pipes on the return of the filter it greatly reduces the turbulance of the power of the pump so it is not just a big whirl pool. Little fish love to swim in current. Only problem with using a large filter on a smaller tank is you need to dose about twice as much CO2 in the tank to get the same levels of CO2 using a smaller filter but not that big of a problem to worry about if using a presurized system.

Texgal thanks for you comments as well I am planning on totally rescapeing this tank when I get fresh aqua soil probably in a month or so. This substrate is over a year old and not as potent as it wance was so stuff is not growing as fast and lush as it wance was. But when I redo the tank I am going to burry the rocks in deeper and try to mix driftwood harmoniously into the tank as well to give mosses more of a place to grow also.


----------



## Pyro (Nov 20, 2005)

The plant on the rocks scattered about in the frontish area...is that riccia? I can't tell.


----------



## chagovatoloco (Nov 17, 2007)

I like the texture to the rocks and their colors. Thought I think there are too many, I would remove one. That might give it a softer feel, still rugged less abrasive.


----------



## arowanaman (Jun 14, 2006)

Yes the plants in the front are Dworf Riccia, HC, UG, and scattered strands of tanellus.

I changed some of the rocks on the left side of the tank to match the main rocks so the texture was consistant. What do you think now?



















this Polygunum is over taking the top of the tank


----------

